# Bilge Alarm?



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone ever installed an audio and visual bilge alarm?
Was wondering wtb, cost, and how much trouble to install???? thanks!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/59085-high-water-bilge-alarm.html

Check the link above, this type is used while you are on the boat.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*If you have a boat in the water all the time, i.e. wet slip, and want to be notified via your cell phone, there are applications for that as well as found here:*

http://www.theboatnanny.com/product.html


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You can buy a ready to go panel.

http://www.waterwitchinc.com/new/SiteElements/Pages/ProductPages/BA200product.html

http://www.jamestowndistributors.co...=11506&familyName=Rule+High+Water+Bilge+Alarm

I build my own with a Idiot light and a Piezo alarm.


----------



## reel slow (Oct 12, 2009)

I installed alarms two years ago on the fly bridge of my 34' Silverton. I think I bought the alarms from Sams bait and tackle in Orange Beach. The alarms cost around $55 or $60 then. The alarm came with 1 float switch. I purchased a second float switch so that I would have one float switch in the bow and one at the stern. Took 3 beers and 2 hours tops. Piece of cake not to mention piece of mind. Good luck


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Using a bilge pump float works fine. Motorcycle horn under the dash and you will hear it.

Brent


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

I used a Rule kit but any float switch and horn/light will work at mentioned.

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/1/1/5479-pumps-rule-high-water-bilge-alarm.html


----------

